# best SD card for NIKON d3100



## SaraPants (Sep 18, 2011)

Just got our first DSLR on Friday and plan to start using it constantly as soon as we buy an SD card. What is the best choice for that camera? What's the best brand? What should we avoid? 

Thanks!!
 Sara & Tony


----------



## DorkSterr (Sep 18, 2011)

Any Sandisk 32/16GB. Extreme Pro or not. I'd avoid brands like Adata, Transcend, Centon and even Lexar, its corrupted on me more than 5 times with different cameras. I love my Sandisk 32GB Extreme 45MB/s.


----------



## wallyjog (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a transcend card and have had no problems at all.


----------

